
HIV as you've never seen it before - kingsidharth
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/nstv/2011/02/hiv-as-youve-never-seen-it-before.html
======
chopsueyar
That looks very complex for a structure. Are other viruses this elaborate in
structure?

I have very limited knowledge of biology.

~~~
Palomides
HIV is fairly large and complicated for a virus.

~~~
chopsueyar
I just read on wikipedia about SIVcpz. Do you know if its structure is of
similar complexity?

------
mfukar
Am I the only one who thinks that actually looked creepy?

~~~
angus77
I thought it looked cuddly.

~~~
lmkg
I wouldn't use the word "cuddly" to describe it, but the texture did remind me
of a plush doll.

~~~
simcop2387
speaking of HIV and plush :)
<http://www.giantmicrobes.com/us/products/hiv.html>

My ex got me one of those as a joke.

------
nyellin
Incredible. The diameter of the HIV virus is ~90nm [1]

[1] <http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=90+nm>

------
geekfactor
Is it at all ironic that it looks like the Death Star?

------
hughw
A Web GL version of that model would be very welcome.

~~~
nyellin
There is an older 3d Java simulation at
<http://www.mcld.co.uk/hiv/?q=3D%20HIV>

